# SATA Kabel Unterschiede 3 oder 6Gb/s



## momaich (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

habe mal eine Frage zu SATA Kabeln. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Kabeln mit der Kennung 3 oder 6 Gb/s ? 

Danke schon mal...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2012)

6 brauchst du für SSD´s, die reizen SATA 6gb´s aus. Der einzige Unterschied is der höhere Datendurchsatz


----------



## momaich (23. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 6 brauchst du für SSD´s, die reizen SATA 6gb´s aus. Der einzige Unterschied is der höhere Datendurchsatz


das die einen anderen Datendurchsatz haben ist klar aber warum? Äußerlich unterscheiden die sich doch nicht was ist also des Pudels Kern? Finde dazu irgendwie keine Infos. Kann ja auch sein, dass das nur ein Marketing Gag ist und die Kabel sind alle gleich....


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

momaich schrieb:


> das die einen anderen Datendurchsatz haben ist klar aber warum? Äußerlich unterscheiden die sich doch nicht was ist also des Pudels Kern? Finde dazu irgendwie keine Infos. Kann ja auch sein, dass das nur ein Marketing Gag ist und die Kabel sind alle gleich....


 
nein kann es nicht. verwende doch mal ein anderes kabel. am besten schaust du auf google.de, da wirst du zu der frage fündig.


----------



## manni-tu (23. Oktober 2012)

Möglicherweiße ist das wie bei Netzwerkkabeln: Dabei ist der Unterschied dass sie besser abgeschirmt sind und somit für die höhere Datenrate besser geeignet sind (möglicherweiße gibts dafür dann auch eine Norm, ab wann sich ein Kabel 6bg's nennen darf )


----------



## momaich (23. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> nein kann es nicht. verwende doch mal ein anderes kabel. am besten schaust du auf google.de, da wirst du zu der frage fündig.


hab mal gesucht...nach ... Link: sata-2-und-sata-3-kabel-vergleich-testbericht .. ist es wohl irrelevant

..auch interessant... User Creon bei forum.Chip.de vertritt ebenfalls die Theorie der Abschirmung aber hat wohl auch einen Vertrieb von gleichen Kabeln mit unterschiedlichen Aufdrucken entdeckt...leider ohne Quellenangabe.

Habe aber leider noch keine Norminfos zu den Kabelspezifikationen gefunden. Wenn jemand welche hat dann immer her damit...


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Für gewöhnlich muss das Material innerhalb des Kabels schneller schwingen können, um einen höheren Datendurchsatz zu erzeugen.  Dafür darf es nicht allzu billig sein und muss gut genug abgeschirmt sein (da schneller schwingungen = "sanftere" wellen   )


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2012)

Die SATA 6 Kabel haben schlichtweg ein wenig höhere Qualitätsnormen die sie erfüllen müssen um für diesen Standard zugelassen zu sein, technisch sind die Kabel identisch.
Die qualitativ etwas besseren 6er Kabel sind etwas besser abgeschirmt und verwenden unter Umständen intern minimal dickere kabelstränge um den Leitungswiderstand zu senken.

Wie viel das ausmacht kannst du aber per Selbstexperiment herausfinden - benutze einfach ein SATA3 Kabel an einer schnellen SSD und prüfe die Übertragungsraten bei Benchmarks - ich persönlich habe noch NIE ein SATA Kabel gefunden, das die 550MB/s die eine gute SSD an SATA6 liefern kann nicht geschafft hat.

Das alles mag eine Rolle spielen, wenn man sehr lange Kabel nutzen will oder stärkere elektromagnetische Störfelder hat - im Normalfall ists aber völlig wurscht.


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (29. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weis is das nur Marketing; Sata3 hat eine übertragungsrate von 6gb/s fertig 

Wer mir nicht glaubt schaut auf wikipedia/stupidedia


----------



## Superwip (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja, SATA III Kabel müssen einfach strengere Qualitätsnormen erfüllen sind aber technisch im Wesentlichen gleich.

Meistens sollte SATA 6GBit/s auch mit einem SATA II Kabel funktionieren.



> Möglicherweiße ist das wie bei Netzwerkkabeln: Dabei ist der Unterschied dass sie besser abgeschirmt sind und somit für die höhere Datenrate besser geeignet sind (möglicherweiße gibts dafür dann auch eine Norm, ab wann sich ein Kabel 6bg's nennen darf )


 
Mit Ausnahme von CAT7/CAT-F und CX4 sind Twisted Pair Kabel höherer Kathegorien nicht zwingend besser geschirmt. Der wichtigsten Unterschiede sind die Verdrillung (mehr Verdrillungen/Länge) und zunehmend strengere Normen für die einzelnen Kabelparameter.


----------



## bigghost (29. Dezember 2012)

das ist wie bei den optischen oder koax hifi kabeln.gibt kabel für 5€ oder 500€ und wenn man von der verarbeitung mal absieht gibt da keinen unterschied den man hören kann.schließlich werden ja nur 0 oder 1 übertragen und keine analogen signale mehr 

hatte bisher auch keine unterschiede bei sata kabeln mit einer flotten ssd vertex3 120gb feststellen können.datenraten waren immer gleich.


----------



## CryanB (24. Januar 2014)

Stimme Superwip zu.


----------

